# Call out policy



## Lee98 (Feb 6, 2021)

If I know I can't work a shift do I call out the day of or the day before?


----------



## TheCartGuy (Feb 6, 2021)

Usually the day of, at least 2 hours before the shift.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 6, 2021)

If you call out the day before it gives them the opportunity to try to replace your hours, but It’s safer for you to call out on the day you can’t work because if you call out the day before and the person you talk to doesn’t let anyone else know, it could look like a nc/ns. 😁


----------

